# Wow! - Yates going for it!!



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

> Dorian Yates Out Of Retirement!
> 
> One of the biggest stories to ever come out of competitive bodybuilding has just been announced.
> 
> ...


Article taken from flexonline.com

Reckon just a marketing exercise for DY nutrition, but if anyone can do it he can - and 48 is hardly old in this game, not like football where you are on the scrap heap at 30.

Could be best year for British BB in a long time!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

errr i dont think so, April fools i think:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he'l have to put on a fair bit of muscle tbh,will be difficult for him

i recon,good luck to him tho.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

oh ye april 1st today init!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be interesting if he does manage to compete.

I do agree with you RS, does sound like a marketing ploy, but I wish him all the best.

Or maybe an april fools, lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm I'm debating if this is real or not!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Well it could well be real, everyone says Dorian isn't a shadow of his former self etc etc, but who would expect him to be?

Fact is he still guts of - what - 18st and lean, probably without putting an ounce of muscle on he could put most competitors on here to shame just with a short diet... plus throw muscle memory into the equation....


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Muscle Talk is saying it's fake.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

JoePro said:


> Muscle Talk is saying it's fake.


Since when has muscle talk been a source of cutting edge news :whistling:

they are just raging cause they missed the scoop

:lol:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Since when has muscle talk been a source of cutting edge news :whistling:
> 
> they are just raging cause they missed the scoop
> 
> :lol:


Haha.

Anyway. I'm finding this hard to believe!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well when Fantom works with him everyday and he says its fake....it more than likely is lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Haha.
> 
> Anyway. I'm finding this hard to believe!


Me too but would be awesome if it was true. Would love to see him training to his full potential again. That guy's a freak and would look amazing even at his age.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

JoePro said:


> Haha.
> 
> Anyway. I'm finding this hard to believe!


Believe bro, believe

I remember when I was a kid once, camping up North. This guy kept telling me there was a monster in the loch, but I had to believe to see it

I believed

I also ate a sh1t load of mushrooms

But I saw that monster bro

believe


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Well when Fantom works with him everyday and he says its fake....it more than likely is lol


Nonsense

I've got Dorian on speed dial, its true


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Believe bro, believe
> 
> I remember when I was a kid once, camping up North. This guy kept telling me there was a monster in the loch, but I had to believe to see it
> 
> ...


Lmao. Maybe I'll have to believe you now you put it like that...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'll phone him right now in fact....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ringing


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

still ringing


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantom said:


> errr i dont think so, April fools i think:lol:


##

Had me going for 30 seconds


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

"alright Dorian, its Ramsay - this def true about you coming out of retirement and sh1t?"

"yes"

"nice one diesel, cheers, a bunch of blennies on UKM don't believe. They don't believe dammit"

"tell them about that time you were camping up North mate, and I told you how you had to beleive"

"have done Dozer, they aint listening god dammit - anyway, nice talking to you again."

"Cheers man"

See? Totally true, straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't get a job selling cars RS :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fantom said:


> errr i dont think so, April fools i think:lol:


I know you guys have to keep it QT etc, or you'd get bombarded with questions etc and he wouldn't get peace to get on with his prep - but it's been leaked mate, the cats out the bag 

Any chance of getting the big man to post up himself?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

rs007 said:


> "alright Dorian, its Ramsay - this def true about you coming out of retirement and sh1t?"
> 
> "yes"
> 
> ...


I LOL'd at 'Diesel!'


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

JoePro said:


> I LOL'd at 'Diesel!'


What can I say, we're tight that way

He calls me "bawbag", pretty sure he means it in a nice way tho


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'll phone him right now in fact....


Text him a pic of you in that wig while you're at it, he might even work a similar double gun mangina type pose into his stage routine. :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> "alright Dorian, its Ramsay - this def true about you coming out of retirement and sh1t?"
> 
> "yes"
> 
> ...


Some imagination mate, haha


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Love it to be true.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

April fool are best when its something we all want big time.

This is an awesome one.


----------



## chris2678 (Apr 30, 2009)

just imagin if this was true it would be very very cool


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

apparently the line up so far is Sandow , Atlas , Yates , Scott , rest to be announced


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I showed Dorian this earlier and he said WTF?? :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantom said:


> I showed Dorian this earlier and he said WTF?? :lol:


So is it true you work with him everyday? If so, in what capacity?

And if you do I'm so jelous!!!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> So is it true you work with him everyday? If so, in what capacity?
> 
> And if you do I'm so jelous!!!


Have you heard of a little back street gym in Birmingham called Temple Gym?? Well that's where Dorian trains........... :cool2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantom said:


> Have you heard of a little back street gym in Birmingham called Temple Gym?? Well that's where Dorian trains........... :cool2:


Absolutly, so do you work there, or train there or something?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He OWNS it JPay.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I was a member there for a while and had the luck to see Dorian train a couple of times. My memories are of bowling ball rear delts, forearms that filled the baggy sleeves of the tank tops from the 90's and him shrugging 7 plates a side. Insane!

Every Brit bodybuilder should make at least one trip to Britain's Bodybuilding Mecca... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, I even believed it.

I got a chap today and asked him if that was his money that he dropped.

He said that was not a good April fools joke as it was about money.

His was stupid about some guy with two heads at the lunch truck.....That was stupid..... :lol:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

defdaz said:


> I was a member there for a while and had the luck to see Dorian train a couple of times. My memories are of bowling ball rear delts, forearms that filled the baggy sleeves of the tank tops from the 90's and him shrugging 7 plates a side. Insane!
> 
> Every Brit bodybuilder should make at least one trip to Britain's Bodybuilding Mecca... :thumb:


We had Branch Warren, Flex and Jonnie Jackson down Temple last week and they were all in awe of the place, watch out for training footage of Dorian, Leroy, and Branch training. :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

defdaz said:


> He OWNS it JPay.


I'm so confused!!!!

Am I getting messed with here or something?

I have no idea about this. I know of the gym and i've seen it in pictures and stuff, and in videos. I will go and visit in person one day soon.

But I'm just very interested cos the only bodybuilders who have ever interested me have been Mike Mentzer and Dorian Yates. Only ones I've ever wanted to meet, unfortunatly i'll never meet Mike, but we will see about Dorian!!!

I just presumed that Dorian owned Temple Gym, I read in a book, can't remember which one, i've read so many now, that he bought it.

Basically, does Phantom actually own it? If so, why doesn't Dorian own it? Does he actually train there?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm so confused!!!!
> 
> Am I getting messed with here or something?
> 
> ...


There's nothing confusing mate, I took over Temple Gym 4 years ago and yes Dorian still trains there most days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantom said:


> There's nothing confusing mate, I took over Temple Gym 4 years ago and yes Dorian still trains there most days.


AWESOME!

Just slide the deed over to me and we will say nothing more.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lmao....hook bit

reeeeel them in


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha ha don't think he will be comming back . Absolute legend though !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wish it was true - that would be amazing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

At 47 he is young.................... :lol:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Since when has muscle talk been a source of cutting edge news :whistling:
> 
> they are just raging cause they missed the scoop
> 
> :lol:


Since last Friday, at 12 noon


----------

